# Pregnancy advise...



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

I was hoping someone might be able to give me some advise?

My girlfriend and I have recently arrived in Spain and will be spending the next 3 months with my uncle, returning to the UK on Friday 12th September 2008.

We have just found out however, that my girlfriend is pregnant and I am a bit worried now as to how to progress. I have thought about returning to the UK early, as I want to be sure we can obtain the best prenatal health care possible.

What would you recommend and should we expect to pay for any scans, tests etc. over here?


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

My personal experience of how PRIVATE HEALTH here managed my wife's pregnancy was not at all positive. They failed to notice a rather important issue - this was by the way a VERY respected and visible clinic - one that "celebrities" use. PUBLIC HEALTH for important stuff, here - ALWAYS.

My personal feeling following the tragedy is that constant control by the same doctor (one you trust and can converse with) from start to finish. If I were in your shoes, having been through what we have - I'd think seriously about getting back to where you'll have the baby. 

Not to do with quality of care . but the constancy of care.


----------

